# Squirt's spay is over



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Squirt was spayed yesterday. She was one loopy dog last night, the vet gave her a shot of valium before she came home. Poor thing, she could not get comfortable and she shifted position every minute. She slept all night, and I haven't heard her whine or cry in pain once. She isn't doing much today other than sleeping. I worked in the yard this morning and she came out with me and just sat on the deck watching. 

She did have quite a bit of work done -- the spay, a microchip, two teeth pulled and two x-rays of her trachea taken. The veterinary radiologist (who teaches at the University of Florida vet school) will read the x-rays this week to see if she has a collapsing trachea.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, feel better Squirt. Hope you get a good report from the x-rays.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Peg, I'm glad to hear she is doing so well that she went outside to watch you. That sounds pretty impressive.

I wish her a quick recovery and a good report from the films.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Healing hugs from me and healing lickies from Tori!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Get Well wishes to Squirt from me and the boys.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Get well soon, Squirt. I'm glad to hear that all went well with her surgery. I wish her a quick recovery.

Susan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Get well, Squirt! Please keep us posted on the results of her trachea x-rays...:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you for the update, Peg! Poor little Squirt.  Please give her extra belly rubs from all of us. Let us know what the results of the x-rays are, o.k.?

(((hugs)))


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poor Squirt... I hope she feels better very soon! Kubrick says this is his first day without wearing the Bite not collar and it went by much more quickly than he had expected! :kiss:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Peg, I agree with Kimberly, if Squirt came out to watch you, that is a great sign. Mine shifted positions amillion times also their first night. It sounds like she is recovering well. We will cross our fingers that the Xrays shows nothing!
Kisses from us here!!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Sky & Shaw send Hav Hugs!! Get better fast, Squirt!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope Squirt feels better soon!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Feel better Squirt! Hugs from our house too for rapid healing!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poor Squirt, I hope the pain meds are at least making her feel better temporarily. Please keep us posted on the xrays and give her extra belly rubs!

Amanda


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Squirt surely appreciates all your good wishes. She has spent the day laying around. I haven't heard her whine or cry in pain once. She is such a trouper. She started to run after a toy, took one leap and stopped in her tracks. I think she was surprised she couldn't do it. Her appetite is good -- she loves the raw food -- and she's drinking water, and doing her business. So she just needs to rest lots and heal. I haven't heard about the xray results yet.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Squirt is eating, drinking and trying to play! Let's pray the xray's turn out positive....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm happy to hear Squirt made it through the first night without too much trauma. Sending healing vibes and good thoughts for a good report from radiology.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

OH it is good to hear the Squirt is doing so well! I hope that Roxie does as well. The vet OK'd her to go in on Friday, even though she still weighs only 5.8#. She is a little over 7 months old. We will have the blood work done.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

So glad to hear that Squirt is recovering. Its a pretty extensive surgery for females, so I think the recovery is harder. Cheryl, I'll be keeping good thoughts for your little Roxie girl. Its always such a nerve-wracking experience for us Hav mommies, but the dogs always seem to handle it better than us!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes!! Get well soon Squirt and Roxie!!!


----------

